# horse is coughing so hard she farts



## hotreddun (Jun 27, 2008)

since she's in the barn make sure it is well ventilated with fresh clean bedding...you don't want dust or urine smell to irritate her lungs. If it's not windy outside I would put her out in a nice sunny lot personally...the fresh air will be good for her...if its cool out put a blanket on.


----------



## aprilcain (Nov 3, 2008)

*cough syrup?????*

her stall has an out door run in that's covered so she has plenty of air I was wondering if there was some kinda cough syrup for horses


----------



## servinator (Oct 13, 2008)

I assume you had the vet out to get a diagnosis, since she is on antibiotics, maybe call and ask them. I had a vet leave something for one of my horses who had a hay dust allergy cough, but I never used it and can't remember the name, there is something that definitely helps calm the cough, but as I said I can't remember what and it definitely came from the vet. I'm sure they could get you something, unless they feel the coughing is productive for the healing or it might interfere with the antibiotics.


----------



## kickshaw (May 7, 2008)

ventipulmin will open the airways, but it is very expensive
albuterol liquid will do the same thing; less expensive

i would also wet down hay and grain until the condition clears. 

we had a horse that actually got pneumonia...did the cough/fart thing.


----------



## kappearson (Nov 3, 2008)

*alternative*

there is also a product called 'respi-free' available at mose horse tack/supply locations. it is all natural/herbal and can also help provided the problem is not chronic. i would consult your vet first to ensure it is not the beginning of heaves or something more serious. also i would be careful with ventipulman.....if you administer vent to you horse and then ride them in a dusty environment (indoor arena with other horses) you are only opening up your horses airways to welcome the dust to enter directly into your horses airways and lungs...i'd only administer vent if your horse is in a non dusty envir...or being ridden outdoors. further do not administer liquid vent by pumping it into a dusty feed such as grain or ground flax as this also will only open up your horses airways to directly suck the dust from the feed into his/her airway/lungs
hope this helps.
K


----------



## kickshaw (May 7, 2008)

good add kappearson!

i'd actually recommend against working the horse/ exposing the horse to dust in any form until the condition clears - medicated or not ;-)


----------



## barefoothooves (Sep 6, 2007)

aprilcain said:


> we are giving her antibiotics and have her in the barn I just feel so bad for her is there anything else I can do


Stay up wind? :wink:


----------



## FGRanch (Feb 9, 2008)

Zev is a great cough medication for horses, it's made by the same company as Buckley's


----------



## limmel (Nov 4, 2008)

I second Zev! Inexpensive and effective.


----------



## sempre_cantando (May 9, 2008)

Quite often in people with a bad cough, an antitussive (anti cough) medication is actually avoided. The reason being, a cough clears the airway but if you were to stop the coughing, all that gunk in the lungs will just stay there and cause more trouble than if it were simply coughed out. 

I guess there's not much else you can do except follow the vets instructions. Make sure her environment isn't too dusty - dust won't help the situation!


----------



## aprilcain (Nov 3, 2008)

*coughing horse*

she has a white thick mucus coming out of her nose but her eyes are clearing up is that a good sign that its not strangles she hasn't been tested we just talked to a vet on the phone she hasn't made it out yet


----------



## kickshaw (May 7, 2008)

white mucus is allergy related

keep the dust down and keep her on the antihistimines


----------



## aprilcain (Nov 3, 2008)

*white mucuse*

someone said it might be strangles I havent been able to get a vet out is there any way to tell


----------



## aprilcain (Nov 3, 2008)

*albuterol*

is it the same as they give humans I have some for a nebulizer (I also cough a lot so I really feel for her) and what kind of antihistamine should I give


----------



## kickshaw (May 7, 2008)

http://www.dpi.nsw.gov.au/__data/assets/pdf_file/0011/158456/strangles-in-horses.pdf - good site for strangles info

albuterol - you can use your puffer...I advise using it only if the horse sounds wheezy or is having obvious trouble/discomfort breathing. 1-2 puffs in each nostril is what we gave to the 17.2 hanoverian gelding who needed it. helped immensely. 

Antihistimines - trihist (from your vet) do not give human benedryl


----------



## equineangel91 (Oct 8, 2008)

wow poor thing.
Check her temperature...sounds like she may have a fever...with all that. Keep a close eye on her until that vet gets out there...and get em out ASAP...poor dear


----------



## JustDressageIt (Oct 4, 2007)

I had someone come in to the tack shop the other day just to tell me how well Omega Alpha's "Respi-Free" had worked on her horse. The mare was coughing and wheezing so hard she was squeaking... apperantly this lady started her on Respi-Free and the condition cleared within the week.


----------



## QtrHorse (Oct 13, 2008)

There is lots of great advice here. However, don't ever administer over-the-counter products unless you have been advised by your vet. COPD and other respiratory problems have to be properly diagnosed and treated. Environmental factors are major contributors. Dust, mold, and other bacteria in food and bedding products combined with poor stable ventilation can cause chaos. My mare has dust allergies and the routine that I use requires a bit of extra work but keeps her healthy and cough free. I just read an article in a Swiss publication that estimated 50% of stabled horses have some form of pulmonary and respiratory problems.
I use "dust free" sawdust bedding and have used chanvre "crushed pot leaves" and another mix. I wet down her meals and give her grains and vitamins in a wet mash. She spends as much time outside in the park as possible. 24/7 is best. I never clean the other boxes when she is in the barn. I'm lucky to have windows and the air circulates quite nicely around the inside boxes. If you have to improve air quality use an extractor fan which will suck the air it rather than push it around and cause drafts.
I also deep clean, remove all of the small particles that have dropped out the of the days bedding, and spray disenfectant and then dry the boxes every day before re-bedding to make sure there are no urine fumes which can also really irritate sensitive horses and pollute their indoor environment. Yes, I use a shop vac and vacum. I also use a horse vac to clean her daily and ask the rest of our people to use the grooming area rather than brush in the boxes as sometimes the mud that is dried on can really create a cloud.
Sometimes riding in the arena can be challenging when it has been very dry in the summer but then I have to get out the sprinkler and water it.
It seems to be working and I wish you good luck at getting the problem under control and your horse happy and healthy.


----------



## aprilcain (Nov 3, 2008)

*yay shes getting better*

cough about gone nose and eyes about clear but still has farting issues she calls the other horses and most of the air comes out the wrong end could this be from the change in diet (the wild onions that grow around all the water troughs maybe any thoughts)


----------



## kickshaw (May 7, 2008)

could be anything, really. 

we have one at the barn that is allergic to fescue, another to molasses and soy, flies, carrots and apples. 

keep everything wet to help alleviate the dust ;-)

glad to hear he is doing better!


----------

